# The good husband guide 1955



## Wren (Feb 14, 2019)

The Good Husband Guide 2005


COME HOME for dinner.If you think you’re going to be late,call. On the other hand, feel free to go anywhere you want.In fact, stay out all night.But don't return home before you've retained counsel.


PREPARE YOURSELF Take a second to pop a mint and spare her your dragon breath. If you happen to stink after work; go hose yourself down before you come to the dinner table.


LEAVE WORK related problems at the front door. Don’t take them out on her. It’s not her fault that you are overworked and underpaid. Trust me, so is she. Whatever the going rate is for catering to your endless needs and your ungrateful ass; it is not now nor could ever be enough. 


ACT HAPPY TO SEE HER, even if you have to fake it. You'd be surprised at the amount of faking she has done on your behalf. Smile at her. It's easy. Just pretend she’s the big-breasted hottie at the office.


BE NICE TO HER. Use your manners. You remember those don't you? Manners are the nice words and gestures you bestow on everyone else. The-ones-who-don't-wash-the-skids-marks-out-of-your-underwear. A polite husband is usually a lot 'luckier' than a rude one. Nuff said?


ASK ABOUT HER DAY. Then just shut up and let her vent. Resist the urge to offer your sage advice. Listen up Skippy: Your keen sense of the obvious does not help. It’s insulting. 


DON'T ASK if she’s picked up your dry cleaning, scheduled your dentist appointment, called the plumber or any other menial task you have assigned. She’ll get around to it. and if she doesn't,count that as minor compared to her bouncing a six-pack off your flat screen before kick-off.


DON'T QUESTION her actions, her judgment or integrity. Remember, she is the queen of the house. More importantly, she might be PMS-ing within an inch of your life.


REMEMBER: A good husband always knows he can be replaced.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 14, 2019)

Fits me to a T.
:lol1:


----------



## Tommy (Feb 14, 2019)

Wow!  The woman who wrote that had some serious psychological issues.  She would never have make onto into any worthwhile guy's "potential date" (much less "potential wife") list. :eeew:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 14, 2019)

Agree Tommy, she a mean one.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 28, 2020)

Boy, marriage (and the ideals behind the union of two people) sure was different in 1955 vs 1983 (when I got married).


----------



## C'est Moi (Nov 28, 2020)

I notice the thread title says "1955" and the actual thread says "2005."   Since there is a reference to a flat screen TV I'll go with 2005 rules.


----------



## LindaB (Nov 28, 2020)

Here is the "Good Wife Guide" from Good Housekeeping in 1955. It most certainly was written either by a man or a woman who must have confused being a wife with being her husband's doting mother.

1.  Have dinner ready. Plan ahead, even the night before, to have a delicious meal ready, on time for his return. This is a way of letting him know that you have been thinking about him and are concerned about his needs.
2.) Most men are hungry when they come home and the prospect of a good meal (especially his favorite dish) is part of your duties as a wife.
3.) Prepare yourself. Take 15 minutes to rest so you’ll be refreshed when he arrives. Touch up your makeup, put a ribbon in your hair and be fresh-looking. He has just been with a lot of work-weary people.
4.) Be a little gay and a little more interesting for him. His boring day may need a lift and one of your duties is to provide it.
5.) Clear away the clutter. Make one last trip through the main part of the house just before your husband arrives. Gather up schoolbooks, toys, paper, etc. and then run a dust cloth over the tables.
6.) Over the cooler months of the year you should prepare and light a fire for him to unwind by. Your husband will feel he has reached a haven of rest and order, and it will give you a lift too. After all, catering for his comfort will provide you with immense personal satisfaction.
7.) Prepare the children. Take a few minutes to wash the children’s hands and faces (if they are small), comb their hair and, if necessary, change their clothes.
8.) Children are little treasures and he would like to see them playing the part. Minimize all noise. At the time of his arrival, eliminate all noise of the washer, dryer or vacuum. Try to encourage the children to be quiet.
9.) Be happy to see him. Free him with a warm smile and show sincerity in your desire to please him. Listen to him.
10.) You may have a dozen important things to tell him, but the moment of his arrival is not the time. Let him talk first — remember, his topics of conversation are more important than yours.
11.) Make the evening his. Never complain if he comes home late or goes out to dinner, or other places of entertainment without you. Instead, try to understand his world of strain and pressure and his very real need to be at home and relax.
12.) Your goal: Try to make sure your home is a place of peace, order and tranquility where you husband can renew himself in body and spirit.
13.) Don’t greet him with complaints and problems.
14.) Don’t complain if he’s late home for dinner or even if he stays out all night. Count this as minor compared to what he might have gone through that day.
15.) Make him comfortable. Have him lean back in a comfortable chair or have him lie down in the bedroom. Have a cool or warm drink ready for him.
16.) Arrange his pillow and offer to take off his shoes. Speak in a low, soothing and pleasant voice.


Kill me now, lol


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 28, 2020)

LindaB said:


> Here is the "Good Wife Guide" from Good Housekeeping in 1955. It most certainly was written either by a man or a woman who must have confused being a wife with being her husband's doting mother.
> 
> 1.  Have dinner ready. Plan ahead, even the night before, to have a delicious meal ready, on time for his return. This is a way of letting him know that you have been thinking about him and are concerned about his needs.
> 2.) Most men are hungry when they come home and the prospect of a good meal (especially his favorite dish) is part of your duties as a wife.
> ...


Brilliant, Linda, absolutely brilliant!


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 28, 2020)

Wow, servitude served up with a smile? No thanks, I would rather stick pins in my eyes.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Nov 29, 2020)

LindaB said:


> Here is the "Good Wife Guide" from Good Housekeeping in 1955. It most certainly was written either by a man or a woman who must have confused being a wife with being her husband's doting mother.
> 
> 1.  Have dinner ready. Plan ahead, even the night before, to have a delicious meal ready, on time for his return. This is a way of letting him know that you have been thinking about him and are concerned about his needs.
> 2.) Most men are hungry when they come home and the prospect of a good meal (especially his favorite dish) is part of your duties as a wife.
> ...


*Wah, ha, ha ha haha. A guy wrote this.*


----------



## Damaged Goods (Nov 29, 2020)

LindaB said:


> Here is the "Good Wife Guide" from Good Housekeeping in 1955. It most certainly was written either by a man or a woman who must have confused being a wife with being her husband's doting mother.
> 
> 1.  Have dinner ready. Plan ahead, even the night before, to have a delicious meal ready, on time for his return. This is a way of letting him know that you have been thinking about him and are concerned about his needs.
> 2.) Most men are hungry when they come home and the prospect of a good meal (especially his favorite dish) is part of your duties as a wife.
> ...


Yeah, my wife's older sister showed me this exact book.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 29, 2020)

Damaged Goods said:


> Yeah, my wife's older sister showed me this exact book.


Question for you, Damaged, is the book related to 1955 or 2005?


----------



## Damaged Goods (Nov 29, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Question for you, Damaged, is the book related to 1955 or 2005?


Marg, 
The book about being a good wife was my wife's older sister's home ec book from the 1950s

DG


----------



## Ren (Nov 29, 2020)

I think that’s the advance copy of the Stepford Wives.  Ah left off the ending tho


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 29, 2020)

Damaged Goods said:


> Marg,
> The book about being a good wife was my wife's older sister's home ec book from the 1950s
> 
> DG


Thanks, DG!


----------



## Nathan (Nov 29, 2020)

What a different world back then.    I never wanted a servant or to be someone's servant, just wanted an_ equal_ relationship.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Shalimar (Nov 29, 2020)

Nathan said:


> What a different world back then.    I never wanted a servant or to be someone's servant, just wanted an_ equal_ relationship.


 May we please have you cloned?


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 29, 2020)

"Guide To A Happy Life"
1. Stay single


----------

